# Hand forged Timber Framing tools, chisels and slicks



## logjacob (Sep 22, 2011)

I and my friend (master blacksmith) made chisels and a slick for my upcoming Timber Framing project. He made the steel parts. I made handles and leather tip guards. In my opinion chisels and the slick came out very high quality. So the idea was born - to make my own Timber Framing hand tool workshop were we could manufacture high quality fully hand made tools.

Maybe there are anyone who can give me some advice or some dealer/manager or craftsmen who are interested to take apart in my new idea or someone who wants to order some kind of any hand forged tools.

Chisels are made from high quality carbon steel.

The steel is fully hand forged, we don't use a pneumatic hammer. The fracture of the tools looks antique.

Handles are made from ash tree and then linseed oiled.

They come with handmade leather tip guards.

Chisel width: 2" and 1 and 1/2"

Slick width: 3"

Thank you.

Jacob

Larger images available here:


__
https://flic.kr/p/5846408910


----------



## DaddyT (Oct 15, 2008)

Very nice looking chisels. You and your friend have done an excellent job. One thing I would suggest is a makers mark. You know, something that says "I made this". So how much are you selling them for?


----------



## logjacob (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey. If you look closer at the place where the socket begins - there is a Blacksmith's mark on the tools. There are two initials "KD". As the tools are fully hand forged and hand made, the cost would be:

2 inch chisel: 110 $ + Shipping

1 1/2 inch chisel: 100 $ + Shipping

3 inch slick: 125 $


----------



## jeffro (Jan 11, 2011)

nice looking tools


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Really, really, really nice.


----------

